# Pine Ridge plants



## abax (Mar 30, 2012)

I just received an order from Terry Glancy and I wanted
to thank him on Slippertalk for such wonderful plants and
excellent service. He's a very nice man too. I'll definitely
be buying more plants from Pine Ridge.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 30, 2012)

How did you go about ordering from him? If I remember correctly he doesn't really post a list of plants or prices. As a matter of fact, if you call for a request for a certain cross, he would do his best to locate one but due to limited organization many times he couldn't locate them even if he had them in his inventory. Possible things have changed.


----------



## abax (Mar 31, 2012)

I sent him an e-mail and he answered promptly and tagged
the plants I wanted a couple of months ago. I received them yesterday because shipping weather has finally
arrived. Woohoo!


----------

